# هذا احد مشاريعي.....Trump Plaza, New York



## salaheddin.ramadan (10 يونيو 2006)

المشروع ما زال تحت التنفيذ ـــــ ما رايكم


http://www.trumpplazanewrochelle.com


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (10 يونيو 2006)

ربنا معاك ان شاء الله

بس المشروع دة فين


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (10 يونيو 2006)

New York, USA


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (12 يونيو 2006)

more pictures


----------



## لولو المعمارية (12 يونيو 2006)

وفقك الله 
مشروع جميل وان شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## ابوولعه (13 يونيو 2006)

تسلم يالاخو مشروع رائع جدا


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (13 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا لولو المعمارية وسوف ارفع صورا جديدة كلما تطور البناء
وكذلك سوف ارفع صور من مشاريعي الاخرى التي انتهى تنفيذها او في مراحلها الاخيرة
وشكرا لك يا ابو ولعة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يونيو 2006)

ماشاء الله الصور شبه واقعية والتصميم جميل ....هل أنت من يقوم بالإخراج على الكمبيوتر؟وعلى أي برنامج من برامج الــ 3d


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (14 يونيو 2006)

هذه الصور عمل شركة متخصصة 

وهذه لقطات من فيلم (Movie) يتم عرضه في مركز تسويق الوحدات السكنية (Building Sales Center)


----------



## max ghost (14 يونيو 2006)

ما شاء الله .. جميل جدا يا اخي ..
يا ريت لو مفيش مانع تعرضلنا البلانات .
وفقك الله يا اخي


----------



## المهندسة مي (15 يونيو 2006)

ما شاء الله .. مشروع جميل جدا .. والفيديو المرفق موضح له أكثر بالإضافة للصور التي أرفقتها .. 
مشكور جدا م/ صلاح الدين .. وننتظر المزيد ..


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (15 يونيو 2006)

شكرا م. مي
اضيف بعض المعلومات عن هذا المشروع لعلها تفيد احدا 
وقد كنت قد نشترها في مكان اخر من هذا الموقع لكن وجودها هنا اولى:

اولا القوانين (Building Codes):

فهي تعتمد على المكان والهيئة المشرفة على المشروع (Jurisdiction ) وقد ارفقت هنا قائمة باسماء القوانين (Building Codes) لمشروعي في ولاية نيو يورك (Trump Plaza) والموجود صوره على هذا الموقع
في امريكا حاليا معظم المناطق تحاول ان تعمل بالقانون العالمي للبناء (IBC=International Building Code) واخر نسخة منه هي 2006 IBC
وبما ان العالم يسير في طريق العولمة فاعتقد عما قريب (ان لم يكن قد حصل فعلا) فان القوانين المعمول بها في العالم ستكون واحدة حيث ان معظم القوانين تصدر عن مؤسسة (ICC = International Code Council )

بالاضافة لذلك هناك قوانين الحريق (Fire Code)
وقوانين اصحاب الاحتياجات الخاصة (Accessible and Usable Buildings Facilities = ICC/ANSI A117.1)
وكذلك قوانين اصحاب الاعاقات (ADA= American with Disabilities Act Accessibility Guidlines)







ثانيا بالنسبة لتكنولوجيا البناء والانشاء:

فهذا موضوع يطول شرحه لكن باختصار شديد جدا فان تكنولوجيا ال (P.T. = Post Tension Concrete) مع ال (Steel Studs) هي حاليا غالبة على المشاريع
اما المواد المستخدمة في تكسية المباني (Exterior Skin) فالامر ليس له حدود لكن في مشروعي المرفق استخدمت ال (Pre Cast Panel System)
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك وافدت زملاءنا امهندسين في هذا الموقع[/quote]


----------



## المازن (15 يونيو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية مشروع رائع جدا الف شكر اخوي


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (16 يونيو 2006)

Progress Pictures


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (16 يونيو 2006)

....more


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (16 يونيو 2006)

...more


----------



## روميروالمصرى (16 يونيو 2006)

الله يوفقك كمان وكمان بس عايز اسأل سؤال هما اخدوا مشروعك منين ولا انت عرضته عليهم ازاى


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (16 يونيو 2006)

حقيقة لم افهم سؤالك

من تقصد بـ " هما "??

انا اعمل في شركة هندسة معمارية في امريكا من اكبر الشركات في العاصمة واشنطن وهذا المشروع من خلال الشركة " ان كان ذلك يجيب على سؤالك " 

وعلى فكرة لدينا فرص عمل في الشركة كنت قد رفعت اعلان في الموقع سابقا ولكن ادارة الموقع حجبته بدون ابداء سبب وهذا حقهم وانا احترمه


----------



## روميروالمصرى (17 يونيو 2006)

فهمت الان ووصلت الاجابة انت اذن كنز لابد من الاستفادة من وعدم التفريط فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفائدة العامة علينا لكن مثلا انا طالب فى تانية عمارة فهل ممكن حتى من التدريب والعمل لديكم ولا دا صعب ؟


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (17 يونيو 2006)

ممكن جدا
المهم يكون عندك معرفة بالاوتوكاد وتكون هنا في امريكا
لا أعلم ان كان مطلوب منك ان تكون حاصل على تصريح عمل حتى لو اردت التدريب فقط . سوف استفسر لك واوافيك بالمعلومات
لكن ان كان معك تصريح عمل فالوظائف متوفرة
والله يوفقك في دراستك فالمشوار امامك طويل لكن رحلة الاف ميل تبدأ بخطوة واحدة


----------



## arch_fatma (17 يونيو 2006)

موفق اخ صلاح وبتمناك كل النجاح


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (18 يونيو 2006)

ان شاء الله عقبال منشوف مشاريعك يا م/ فاطمة مثل هيك وأحسن


----------



## sfelemban (20 يونيو 2006)

الأخ هل انت مصمم المشروع ؟ ؟
تعرف واحد اسمه Louis Cappelli مع خالص الشكر و الأمانه


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (20 يونيو 2006)

As I mentioned before 
I am the Project Manager (incharge of design, Production and CA team) but not the head designer
Yes I know the man. Do you know him
have you worked with him
Actually I just talked to him few minutes ago


----------



## bebo_81eg (20 يونيو 2006)

الله يوفقك حاجه تشرف وتفرح


----------



## أبو زياد (29 يونيو 2006)

وفقك الله أخي salaheddin.ramdan
ونفعك ما تكتسبه من خبرة ونفع بك المسلمين إن شاء الله


----------



## المهندسة ريهام (30 يونيو 2006)

مشاريع هايلة ربنا يوفقك


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (30 يونيو 2006)

جميل ... ما شاء الله 

الله يوفقك يا رب


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (30 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

وهذا من فضل ربي وتوفيقه لي ولا حيلة لي به

وانتم جميعا لديكم طاقات هائلة فلا تستهينوا بانفسكم

ومن خبرتي في العمل مع جنسيات مختلفة وجدت ان اكفء المهندسين بصورة عامة هم الشباب العرب لكنهم بحاجة للفرص التي غير متوفرة بكثرة في بلادنا

وبصراحة المشاريع التي رايتها في هذا الموقع شئ بيرفع الراس وبالمقارنة مع المشاريع التي رايتها في امريكا فهي متقدمة جداجدا


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (30 يونيو 2006)

حتى تواكبوا تطور المشروع معي سوف اوافيكم بالصور كلما تقدم العمل وهذه اخر صورة


----------



## thunderbird2387 (30 يونيو 2006)

جميل وربنا معاك


----------



## RBF (1 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله... و لكن لي سؤال... 
المفترض أن هذا المشروع ملك للملياردير العالمي دونالد ترامب، و على هذا ، فالمفترض أيضاً أن يكون المبنى تحفة معماريه ، و هو كذلك ، و لكن بالمقارنه بالأبراج التي تقام حالياً بدول الخليج و خاصه دبي ، فإن هذا البرج يخسر كلياً، شكلاً و موضوعاً

أرجو منك التعليق و التفسير


----------



## ToKSeeDo (1 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله .. مشروع جيد جدا

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (2 سبتمبر 2006)

نعم اخي RBF هو الملياردير دونالد ترمب
ونعم المشروع يخسر مقابل العجائب والغرائب في بلاد الخليج ولكنه يخسرشكلا فقط اما موضوعا فهو على العكس يربح ـ كيف؟
ان ترمب وامثاله لا يفكرون في التطاول في البنيان لمجرد التطاول وجلب الانظار ولكنهم يدرسون المشروع من ناحية تجارية (ربما لانهم تعبوا في جمع المال ) فان كانت الزيادة في الارتفاع او الغرابة في التصميم تدر ربحا فانهم سيكونوا اول من يفعل ذلك اما الغرابة من اجل الغرابة فقط فليست في قاموسهم الا اذا لم تكلفهم شيئا

وشكرا لكما يا
Thunderbird و Tokseedo


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (2 سبتمبر 2006)

اسف لانقطاعي عن المنتدى لفترة لانشغالي وكثرة اسفاري

وكماوعدتكم سابقا
حتى تواكبوا تطور المشروع معي سوف اوافيكم بالصور كلما تقدم العمل وهذه صور من الاحتفال بانتهاء اعمال الخرسانة Concrete


----------



## RBF (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله ، أشكرك كثيراً على التوضيح ، و إن كنت أتوقع هذا الرد بشكل ما
بالمناسبه، ألن نجد لك صوره كي نراك بعدما سمعنا عنك ، و منك ؟


----------



## ابن البلد (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ما هذا أمور لا تصدق


----------



## المعماري السوداني (3 سبتمبر 2006)

رائع جدا أخي صلاح الدين ...أعجبني الشكل الجاد والتشطيب الراقي...لو تكرمت نماذج من المساقط


----------



## HARD MAN (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بالتوفيق أخي الفاضل صلاح الدين رمضان وجزيت خيرا عل التحديث المتواصل لمراحل التنفيذ ولكن هل من الممكن أن تفيدنا عن بعض المشاكل التي واجهتكم عند التنفيذ؟ للفائدة 

تحياتي 

م. أبو أحمد


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (5 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاحبة:

Rbf - مش عاوزين اهل المنتدى يهربوا خليها مشاركات بدون صور

شبلي موعد - صدق ان الامر سهل جدا ولكن البدايات تكون صعبة
انتظر حتى يتم تكسية المبنى بمادة ال (precast) باللونين ال (peach + Accent) والزجاج الاخضر الداكن (green Tint) حينهاسترى جمال المبنى

المعماري السوداني - لي وجهة نظر اختلف فيها مع الكثير بخصوص عرض المساقط الافقية وهي كالتالي:
اذا كان المشروع اكاديميا بمعنى انه مقدم من خلال الدراسة فارى لابأس بل يفضل نشر المساقط والتفاصيل
اما اذا كان المشروع تجاريا بمعنى انه مقدم من شركة فاظن ان حقوق الملكية الفكرية يجب ان تحترم فينشر فقط ما تسمح بنشره تلك الشركة للناس فلذلك اعذرني في عدم نشر ما لا املك فانا موظف في شركة واحترم حقوق ملكيتها اما صور المبنى من الخارج فهي ملك عام - والله اعلم

Hardman - سؤال جميل - من اكثر الصعوبات (وليس مشاكل) التي واجهتني في ادارة هذا المشروع هو انه كان (fast Track) اي ان التنفيذ بدأ قبل ان ننتهي من التصاميم والرسومات وهو تحدي كبير من ناحية ادارة المشروع
والطريقة المثلى في التغلب على هذه العقبة هوالتنظيم الدقيق والتخطيط المستمر لمراحل المشروع بعد التوكل على الله

وارجو ان تعم الفائدة


----------



## malahy (5 سبتمبر 2006)

÷خي وفقك الله وزادك ابداعا وقدرة


----------



## malahy (5 سبتمبر 2006)

أرجو افادتي من الاخوة المشاركين بمعلومات عن صناعة البورسلان


----------



## عاشق المعمار (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع 
و المعلومات المفيدة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (14 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع يا باشمهندس صلاح وشكله مبنى عملي جدا واتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اتمنى النجاح والتوفيق للجميع 

وشكرا على ردودكم وانا في الخدمة والمساعدة ما استطعت وسمح لي وقتي


----------



## miro1_6 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

المشروع يبدو رااااااااائعا رغم منظره الذى يوحى بالصرامة
هل لى بسؤالك كيف بدات فى العمل فى هذه الشركة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اى هل كان لك خبرات سابقة؟ كيف عرضت نفسك للعمل وكيف تقبلوك؟
عفوا على الاسئلة ولكن هذه اسئلة تشغل بال الشباب والبنات فى سنى فامامى سنتين للتخرج وبعدها تبدا مرحلة البحث عن وظيفة ليس للعيش فقط ولكن للفائدة والتميز
وشكراااااااا


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (15 ديسمبر 2006)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## مجدى عليان (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله مشروع جيد


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (15 ديسمبر 2006)

أولا شكرا للجميع على مداخلاتهم وأرجو أن أكون عند حسن ظنهم بي:

- مجدى عليان
- اخت الشهيدين (أسأل الله أن يتقبلهما وأن يسكنهما الفردوس الأعلى وأن يلهم أهلهما الصبر والسلوان وجميعنا أخوانك في هذا المنتدى )
- miro1_6
- مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (فك الله أسرك)
- عاشق المعمار 

اللهم إجعلني خيرا مما يظنون واغفر لي ما لا يعلمون



أما سؤالك يا miro1_6 فهو سؤال وجيه ومهم

أولا دعني أفاجؤك أنت ورواد المنتدى فأنا متيقن أن الكثيرين يظنون أني ما وصلت إلى هذا المكان إلا بسبب أن تعليمي كان هنا في أمريكا. على العكس فأنا قد أنهيت دراستي للهندسة المعمارية في جامعة اليرموك في الأردن ثم عملت لمدة ثلات سنوات فقط في العالم العربي وبعدها جئت إلى أمريكا وبدأت السلم من أوهله بل لعله أقل من ذلك.

أما أسباب نجاحي (بعد مطبّات كثيرة) فهو

أولا توفيق الله عز وجل
ثم رضا والدي وبري بهما 
ثم عدم رضائي عن نفسي أبدا (حتى الان) واقتناعي بأني أستطيع أن أقدم الأفضل
ثم بذل مجهود جبّار لتعلم كل شئ وحبي لأن أتعلم الجديد

هذا باختصار وأسأل اله أن يوفقكم أجمعين


----------



## RO02A (15 ديسمبر 2006)

gameeel
3yez el iso9000
that u use
i wannt learn about it


----------



## مهندسة روعة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله مشروع جميل جدا 
بس لو ما في مانع نشوف البلانات للمشروع 
وقفك الله 
مهندسة روعة


----------



## elne3mey (11 يناير 2007)

المشروعحلو ولكنه يعتبر مألوف للعين وخاصةفى هذةالمدبنة فى تحتاج الى تصميمات جديدة وفريدة


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (1 فبراير 2007)

اخر ما وصل إليه العمل




]


----------



## haya.arch (2 فبراير 2007)

جمبل جدا أن يصمم الشخص أفكاره على الورق، لكن الأروع أن يرى ثمرة أفكاره منفذة على أرض الواقع.
وفقك الله


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (2 فبراير 2007)

صحيح عندها يحس المعماري ان المبنى مثل إبنه الذي رباه وتولى عنايته حتى كبر وأصبح منتجا بدوره في هذه الحياة فيفخر به


----------



## msjarch (2 مارس 2007)

Great work and thank you for these picture


----------



## wesaaaa (3 مارس 2007)

تحفه المشروع ربنا معاك يارب ويوفقك ودايما في تقدم


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

مشروع جميل جدا.


----------



## cadmax4 (30 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله ...ماشاء الله....ماشاء الله....ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

.الصور شبه واقعية والتصميم جميل .... 
جميل ان نري اخواننا المهندسين متالقين في المهجر شكرا لك اخي صلاح الدين رمضان حياك الله ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## عبدالله مسغالمي (30 مارس 2007)

الموضوع عبارة عن صور و لكن نريد لمحة عن قيفية التصميم و الفكرة


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (30 مارس 2007)

Very Soon......... Insha' Allah


----------



## koky55 (7 مايو 2007)

شغل ذو مستوى عالى
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (6 أغسطس 2007)

The Latest


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (19 نوفمبر 2007)

الموضوع كتير حلو ....شكرا مهندس صلاح بس هوة المبنى precast concreat


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا koky55 و mnoshaaaaaaaa

نعم لقد استخدمت ال Precast Concrete Panels


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (21 نوفمبر 2007)

وفقك الله اخي م / صلاح الدين

اثلجت صدورنا بان لدينا اخ بمستواك يرفع راية الاسلام وراية العرب في بلاد الغرب

انا فخور جدا بوجود انسان بمثل مستواك وكفاءتك في منتدانا ليكن الله في عونك ودعواتنا لك

وبالنسبة للمشروع فهو ضخم وجميل وفيه روح العصر وعبق من القديم

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر مراحل العمل اولا باول وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (10 فبراير 2008)

*وأخيرا إنتهى العمل وتم افتتاح المبنى بحمد الله*

:12: وأخيرا إنتهى العمل وتم افتتاح المبنى بحمد الله

سأوافيكم بمزيد من صور الافتتاح قريبا أن شاء الله


----------



## مهم (10 فبراير 2008)

مشروع رائع وشكرا


----------



## حسام عبدالله (11 فبراير 2008)

مشروع جميل وجهد رائع تشكر علية ولكن لدي سؤال حسب ما اشاهد في الصور فان المشروع منفذ بطريقة cast in place وما قمت بافادة لنا بانة Pre Cast Panel System ارجو التوضيح هل هذا للنظام الانشائي ام للحوائط فقط.
مع احترامي وتقديري للجهد الكبير في المشروع.


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لمروركم وتعليقكم

المبنى تم بناؤه بطريقة ال (Post Tension Concrete) 

أما الحوائط فقد استخدمت فيها ال (Precast Panels)

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابتهال هاني (28 مارس 2008)

اهلا بك فى هذا المنتدى المتميز حقا اهلا بك فى اسرتنا العربية الكبيرة


----------



## delpiero (29 مارس 2008)

حلو.........


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (30 مارس 2008)

:63:شكرا لكم جميعا وكم كنت أتمنى أن أساهم أكثر في هذا المنتدى الرائع

وهناك مفاجأة سوف أوافيكم بها عما قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## طارق بسيوني (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الرجاء من الأخ صلاح افادتنا اكثر عن ال fast track project وهل يوجد لها مواصفات قبل طرح المشروع مناقصة ومن يعد تلك المواصفات الإستشاري ام المالك


----------



## concept-w (27 نوفمبر 2008)

lts nice to see this hi creativitie:14:


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (27 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية بس فية سوال سمعت ان في امريكا المعماري المصمم ياخذ10 % من قيمة تكاليف المبنى كاجر للتصميم .....وشكرا لك


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (2 فبراير 2009)

*اسف للتأخر في التواصل*

اسف للتأخر في التواصل بسبب انشغالي في ترتيبات العودة الى البلاد العربية بعد غيبة طويلة
سوف أعود للتواصل مع الجميع في هذا الموقع المبارك قريبا إن شاء الله
جزى الله المرابطين على هذا الموقع خير الجزاء وجعلهم ذخرا للأمة


----------



## ahmed_d (3 فبراير 2009)

ماشاءالله يابشمهندس....للامام:12:


----------



## Alinajeeb (5 فبراير 2009)

جمييييييييييل جدا وفقك الله


----------



## راشد أول (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعافيك


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ذمار (13 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه يابش مهندس 
عندي طلب : انا طالب هندسه مدنيه في جامعه مؤته الاردن وارغب بان يكون مشروع تخرجي في التصميم الانشائي للابراج 
اذا تقدر تزودني بمخططات معماريه لابراج فاسوف اكون ممنون الك كثير


----------



## أنا معماري (13 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم

مشروع مميز بالتوفيق , هل لشركات Mr. Trump فهو من أغنياء أمريكا و شاهدت برنامجة بالتليفزيون

تحياتي و بالتوفيق


----------



## carl (28 أبريل 2010)

Nice


----------



## lofy (28 أبريل 2010)

شغل روعة ماشاء الله


----------



## hermione (28 أبريل 2010)

راااااااائع جدا وياريت لو نشوف البلانات


----------



## happy architect (29 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا تتابع الموضوع واهتمام كاتبه به فالموضوع من 2006 و حتى 2010 وكأننا بقراءتنا لهذا الموضوع نشارك مصممه مراحل انشاؤه و فرحته باكتماله وافتتاحه .
بالفعل مشروع مميز للغاية واهتمام كاتبه بنشر مراحله .
أهنئك و أتمنى لك المزيد


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (29 أبريل 2010)

رائع جدا يا أخ صلاح .... ربما يكون هذا السؤال قد أجيب عليه و لكن ما وظيفة هذه البناية الضخمة .. هل هو غرض أداري أم فندقي؟.
من المميز جدا أن تعرض الموضوع من تنفيذا من البداية حتى النهاية هذا شيء جميل و أعتقد لو صمم فيلم قصير لتحويل الصورة الى حقيقة سيكون رائعا

أذا كنت تريد أي تصميمات ثلاثية الأبعاد فانا على أتم الأستعداد للتعامل و كم يسعدني هذا..


----------

